# Goat Hoof Trimming Stand Plans



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm looking to build a goat hoof trimming stand for our goats so we won't have to do the 2-person method anymore (one person to hold, one person to trim). We have Boers, so we need a larger version.

Is there a "favorite" design you like best? Any other tips before I start buying materials?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 31, 2010)

Before you go through the hassle of building a stand, have you tried just haltering them and tying them?  I like tying to a fence line so I can push their bodies up against the fence if they move around too much. Easy peasy.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried that once, but found that it's really hard to trim accurately in between 6 kilovolt pulses.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 31, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I tried that once, but found that it's really hard to trim accurately in between 6 kilovolt pulses.


Ok, I should have said a *solid* fence...or gate.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 1, 2010)

This link below may help...I dont know how handy you are or how much detail is needed...but its a start...I use one stanchion for everthing..milking, trimming..etc....  

We used sturdy materials and made it tall enough for my husband and I to work with them at a comfortable level for us...so take your height in consideration when building..and how your gonna work on them...sitting, standing etc!  

Thankfully, my husband can build anything..(almost anything) has his moments....LOL  But its not hard...we have Toggies so their kinda hefty...so you wanna make it sturdy..so it can sustain them when they dont like what your doing... I recomend a grain bowl area..very good distraction for them...Good luck..hope this helps..  

http://www.homesteadinginfo.com/animals/index.html#goats


----------



## ()relics (Sep 1, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Before you go through the hassle of building a stand, have you tried just haltering them and tying them?  I like tying to a fence line so I can push their bodies up against the fence if they move around too much. Easy peasy.


That works for me...Rope halter tied to anything...or nothing at all.  Then pick up each hoof like a farrier does.  Once you have the hoof off the ground the goat is slightly off-balance and usually stand still.  Much easier to walk up to them in the pasture with the hoof shears in one pocket and he rope halter in the other than try to herd them into some stantion.  It seems that after you trim them a few times they don't even seem to mind, I can trim some of mine with no restraint at all.  I have found that the quicker you get the job done the better, I started only doing 1 hoof, quickly trim it then relaese the goat....Now mostly I can do all 4, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 1, 2010)

If they're trained to the stanchion, though...it's SOOOO much easier when you don't have to bend over to trim them.

Our problem isn't getting does ON the stanchion, it's getting them off of it.

"Yes, I know you're finished w/ me and would like to move on to the next doe, but I'm just not quite finished w/ my nom noms."

I have 2 HUGE does that aren't trained to it, though....and it's just not possible for me to pull 200# of goat up onto the stand.  So they get the 'up against something' (usually my husband if there's nothing solid nearby) trimming.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 1, 2010)

I trimmed a juveniles hooves by just trapping their body between my legs and then trimming them. The other one was so calm that it fell, so  my friend turned the goat upside down and trimmed them that way, but I don't think most goats are willing to do that


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 1, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If they're trained to the stanchion, though...it's SOOOO much easier when you don't have to bend over to trim them.
> 
> .


Good point....they will not just jump up miraculously!!       
I didnt mention that all my guys were trained as babies and walk up,  no problem!


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 1, 2010)

I built a milking stand wide enough for me to sit on the side while I trim so I don't have to bend over while I do it.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Sep 1, 2010)

Even my young dry does are trained to jump up onto the stanchion for some treats while they get  vaccinations, worming, hoof care, dress a cut, etc. I have a full size regular stanchion & a smaller one for my lil guys. So when anyone has gotten loose (even my buck) they want to hang around on or near my stanchion! Silly goats they just remember the treats!  I even had my 2nd doe squeeze thru the gate after I put my 1st milked doe on the stand & stepped away to get something.... & they both were on the stand "Together" fighting for the grain! Goofy goat just couldn't wait her turn & sprinted when the gate became ajar!  A stanchion is SOOOOOOO much easier than working "freehand," But not all goats "conform" to what we want. :/


----------

